# filter problem, replacement hard to find



## anikasmama (Mar 28, 2006)

i hope i can find a little help here.

i recently aquired a older model tropiquarium

acrilic, hinged lid, very different. i've never seen one like this before.
the heater & filter are actually wired into the lid & that plugs into the wall.
the filter replacements are really hard to find and seem to only be avalable in the uk. filter is a faval2 (sp)

can i fill the canister with charcole & uh... the fluff stuff (can't remember what it's called) or is that not a good idea.

any other ideas would be very helpful. there isen't anywhere on the lid to put threw any other wires/tubing soit seems it sort of "has" to be this kind.

thanks
crystal


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I googled Hagen Tropiquarium filters and couldn't get a picture of what the filters looked like. Would you be able to post a picture? I'll bet you can come up with something to use as a filter cartridge. If its made by Hagen I'll bet its a sponge/foam insert of some kind. Unless you really want to you can use carbon, but its really unnesessary. Its good to remove medications or help clear stained water from tannis leaching out of driftwood. 



> filter is a faval2 (sp)


Do you mean "Fluval 2"?


----------

